# XMP Profile 1600MHZ RAM, Task Manager Shows 1066



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 21, 2017)

Now that i got another board (see system spec) i ran in another issue.
Every program i ran (Aida64, Everest, CPUZ etc) shows 1600Mhz Dual Channel Ram, only Windows is smart enought to show 1066 in Task Manager.

Opinions and advices are welcome.

Note: Timings and settings in BIOS are correctly set.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 21, 2017)

Why trust Microsoft?


----------



## Kursah (Feb 21, 2017)

Update your chipset drivers if possible. 

CPU-z is showing the correct speed. You could also confirm with Speccy, AIDA, OCCT, HWInfo, etc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 21, 2017)

M$'s detection has always been dogshit iirc...ive seen this issue b4. base your speeds off of CPUz, Aida, etc..

maybe try setting it to default, then booting and checking M$, then rebooting , Oc'ing the mem to the desired speed, and checking M$ again.? it does detect mine correctly.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> it does detect mine correctly.



Yeah, also no problems here, mine is running at 3000MHz in the task manager.


----------



## kruk (Feb 21, 2017)

Just run a memory intensive benchmark and if the speeds are ok, forget about the task manager.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Reset your bios and load optimized defaults and set xmp if necessary.

1200 is for 2400 Speed, 1066 is for 2133 speed, 933 is for 1866, 800 is for 1600.

Crikey!
You screw with too much stuff and worry, leave stuff alone and play games or go find a girlfriend.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Reset your bios and load optimized defaults and set xmp if necessary.
> 
> 1200 is for 2400 Speed, 1066 is for 2133 speed, 933 is for 1866, 800 is for 1600.
> 
> ...



if only you had looked before posting! In Task Manager it shows full speed, CPU-Z and others show half speed. So something is odd with what his system is reporting. Task manager should be showing the true speed of his RAM. Even if what you posted rang true for both, then why is one showing his RAM at 2133, while the other is showing 1600? TBH your attitude stinks! Why not try to help him resolve the issue rather than telling him to find a girlfriend. Maybe a look in the mirror is needed as you seem to enjoy bashing people lately!


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 21, 2017)

Default setup (1333Mhz by BIOS) shows it correct in both CPUZ and Task Manager.
Only when i try to OC with XMP, does this issue happen.

@eidairaman1 look at values again:
800 x 2 = 1600, not 1066.
And for the record, i do have a GF and i play games with her every day. What is your excuse?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 21, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Default setup (1333Mhz by BIOS) shows it correct in both CPUZ and Task Manager.
> Only when i try to OC with XMP, does this issue happen.
> 
> @eidairaman1 look at values again:
> 800 x 2 = 1600, not 1066.



id report it to M$, worth letting 'em know


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Default setup (1333Mhz by BIOS) shows it correct in both CPUZ and Task Manager.
> Only when i try to OC with XMP, does this issue happen.
> 
> @sneekypeet look at values again:
> 800 x 2 = 1600, not 1066.



My comment was to what @eidairaman1 posted where he states they show the data rate, not the double data rate. The comment of speed is addressing what your OP image shows, where TM is showing 1066 X 2 = 2133 by his theory, while CPU-Z is showing 800 X 2= 1600. Either way they do not match, and they should as shown in my image.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 21, 2017)

Should i setup timings manually when i run XMP mode?
Cause as far as i can see, timings are good in CPUZ.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Should i setup timings manually when i run XMP mode?
> Cause as far as i can see, timings are good in CPUZ.



That shouldn't be needed if you have chosen the correct XMP profile.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> Default setup (1333Mhz by BIOS) shows it correct in both CPUZ and Task Manager.
> Only when i try to OC with XMP, does this issue happen.
> 
> @eidairaman1 look at values again:
> ...


 
I have my wife. Have you rtfm of your board? Have you done a bios update? Did you over tighten the heatsink on the board? Have you tried reseating the memory in the correct slots? Have you tried setting timings and clocks manually? The spd of that board and memory could be screwy.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2017)

Filip Georgievski said:


> And for the record, i do have a GF *and i play games with her every day.*


----------



## Agentbb007 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm sure it's a bug with task manager.  Someone else had a similar issue and someone said it has something to do with Task Manager using a 100 FSB to calculate the RAM speed, are you running a higher FSB?

Someone else got a response from Microsoft, so just ignore what Task Manger is reporting.

_I contacted MS Support through the chat feature in windows 10 and they informed me its a on going issue with the task manager, some bios's dont like to work with task manager therefore it reports the default ram speed from the ram module JEDEC information. And as this is read only the XMP profile does not get handed to task manager, the guy also said this will hopfully be fixed in the next major update in windows which is this summer. I asked him how, he said the update will allow task manager to read the XMP profiles as that currently is only based within the bios and if windows task manager has access to the xmp profile it will instantly read it like some motherboards whereas certain motherboards only pick up the default ram speed through the jedec profile and ignore the XMP profile. He also said the only way round this is to use a 3rd party software to confirm your ram speed is accurate. I used speccy, my bios and cpu z which show the correct speed._​


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 21, 2017)

BCLK is 200 at 19x multiplier to get a 3.8GHZ OC on CPU.
XMP profile is set to 1600 by BIOS, which are 2 different settings in BIOS.
Newest BIOS is already updated.
Heatsink has pins, not screws.
Sticks are in slots by manual.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2017)

Didn't know you were OC'ing your CPU....

At what speed does it run in the Task Manager if your CPU is at stock speed?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2017)

Its running at 1600


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 21, 2017)

@P4-630
Same issue if CPU is at stock speed.
I gave it a go with benchmarks and i need opinion on if values on bench are good for 1600mhz dual channel.
Old MSI mobo without XMP, manually set timings and frequency, Task Manager detected it as 1600


----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2017)

SO again task manager only shows the baseline. Its running at 1600 

This is my PC. And its running at 3000


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Go to the hyperx website and look up your kit and specific timings, I think it should all be 10s, not 11. His platform came out right around 2010, when W7 was prime, in 2015 W10 comes out so it may have a few minor glitches such as the memory tool with that platform unlike Haswell and Skylake.

The funny issue I get is when I tried having my memory set to 2400 and the CL at 9, cpu-z then only utilizes half the ram and in single channel at that point, so to me it is a SPD/bios limitation.

Speaking of the old board and this one, did you happen to fresh install windows 10 when you swapped boards?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2017)

Jetster said:


> SO again task manager only shows the baseline. Its running at 1600
> 
> This is my PC. And its running at 3000



On my DDR4 rig, the numbers do not match either, but I would not say it "shows baseline" either. Mine showed me 2400 in TM and 3200 in CPU-z. I would go with the fact that Windows does not always know what it is doing in TM, but mine does not show 2133, which would be JEDEC, if your comment is true.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 21, 2017)

Windows is a fresh new install.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 22, 2017)

Windows ALWAYS shows stock rated speeds in Task Manager. My CPU runs at 4.5GHz and yet Task Manager shows 3.30 GHz I think (or 3.6) on the right side. However, under utilization column on the left, it shows the actual clock. Same goes for memory. Windows will show speed based on SPD on the right side. You can have it overclocked and it'll show stock speed there. Btw, XMP profiles are a form of overclock, so there's a reason why it still shows 1066MHz which is official rated speed for your platform.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 22, 2017)

Task manager always bugs out when using FSB OC. He knows only multis.

It is been like that for ages...


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 22, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Task manager always bugs out when using FSB OC. He knows only multis.
> 
> It is been like that for ages...


This ^^

@Filip Georgievski, can't fix buggy Task manager display that shows wrong memory speed when you are overclocking front side bus frequency and not increasing cpu multiplier.


----------



## laszlo (Feb 22, 2017)

to summarize it up win task manager has a bug which m$ consider it a "feature"


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Feb 22, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Windows ALWAYS shows stock rated speeds in Task Manager. My CPU runs at 4.5GHz and yet Task Manager shows 3.30 GHz I think (or 3.6) on the right side. However, under utilization column on the left, it shows the actual clock. Same goes for memory. Windows will show speed based on SPD on the right side. You can have it overclocked and it'll show stock speed there. Btw, XMP profiles are a form of overclock, so there's a reason why it still shows 1066MHz which is official rated speed for your platform.



Official rated speed of my H55 platform is 1333 DDR3 but stock speeds od my Sticks is 1600.
Old mobo with manual OC on RAM Memory, no XMP, had no problem detecting RAM at 1600.
So im kinda curious as to is it the XMP profile that is causing it, maybe i can try set manualy, since now Timings are handled by the board, and i only set DRAM 1600 profile.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 22, 2017)

Official rated for your CPU is 1066 and 1333. Microsoft probably takes the lower value as default.


----------

